# blighted ovum?



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

my sis n law has had two in a row this year (march-april and june-july) which supposedly is not common.
Anyone have experience with this?
They had one normal pg but they had a rough delivery. The baby turned out fine but I guess the dr was rough with both her and the baby (according to my mom). I did not know if by chance that would cause this type of thing.
Supposedly with a blighted ovum it is just a sac and no baby. Although that does not make sense to me.
I hope I do not offend anyone by this post. I am just wanting real life experiences instead of text book information

I am posting this on different subforums to see if I can find some answers...

thanks


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I had one. My very-unscientific understanding is that the sperm and egg come together, start growing, and the cells start dividing. They grow the sac part and maybe the placenta part, but the baby part either doesn't grow at all or it stops growing at some part. That's how I pictured it anyway.

Still, you got that initial line on the pregnancy test and started dreaming of your little baby and the day I found out I wasn't pregnant anymore with the baby I was expecting was the worst day if my life (happily, I've had a very fortunate life).

I'm sorry for your SIL and her losses.

I can't imagine it is in anyway related to her earlier pregancy or L/D.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

From what I've gathered here and in my research elsewhere, it seems like the term blighted ovum is used rather loosely. Technically it's a pg where the baby itself doesn't develop - but in my mind the limitation of seeing what really happened is how much the HCP can see via transvaginal u/s. So I suspect there are cases where it's not truly a blighted ovum but it's called that and I know there are cases where it's probably a blighted ovum but the term is not actually used. For example - my 1st miscarriage would probably qualify as a blighted ovum, but the dr didn't call it that. 2nd miscarriage the dr doing the u/s used the term blighted ovum until he checked with the transvaginal u/s where we saw an embryo - so obviously not blighted ovum (although he did not explain this).

It seems like blighted ovums are the most common - it seems like any m/c where the baby dies very early on just gets lumped into that category. Do you mean having two in a row is uncommon? Not sure about that one. Since m/c is so common I can't imagine 2 in a row of any type could be that uncommon.

I agree that the previous experience is almost certainly unrelated.

FWIW it seems like b/o are pretty much the best case in terms of m/c that don't indicate future failure. How's your SIL doing? If she needs support, I would definitely suggest she come hang out with us. The hope and healing thread has been a wonderful support for me


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

She is doing pretty good. She believes that there was never a baby (as the dr said) just an empty sac. So she does not really think of it as a baby loss. I do though. She seems strong in believing that she will have another healthy pg and no more miscarriages. She was very much suprised to hear this one went the way it did. They plan to wait until November to start trying again. I do not know if the problem is by chance with my brother. He was married prior for over 5 years and they tried to conceive for two years and never did. That is actually one of the main reasons why she left him. He got married a few years later and they got pg right off the bat. She got married later and did not have kids at first but finally got pg after a few years.
I do not believe any of this is from rh- issues. I actually think she is possitive anyway. She does not drink or smoke or do drugs. She does partake in quite a bit of caffiene but she always has...so I do not think that would be the issue. And she does not have the healthiest of diets....but most people do not.

From what the dr said and the research that I have read on the internet. It is not common for a women to have more than one blighted ovum....but as we all know, miscarriages are common. And according to research blighted ovums are the most common miscarriage....so it seems a little odd that it is not common for a women to have more than one blighted ovum.

Thanks for all of the help


----------



## moonbeem (Sep 7, 2006)

I had four, then a healthy baby, and now, I think another is happening for me.









When the medical establishment couldn't provide me with answers I went alternative and was told my sacral chakra was majorly blocked. I did some emotional work and concieved the healthy pregnancy that month. Her prior birth experiences would likely be stored in the sacral region...so it may be related.


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

They told me at first that mine was a blighted ovium, but then during my miscarriage they said it wasn't. So I'm not really sure if I'm comfortable with how often that diagnosis gets thrown around. The way I look at it, a loss is a loss. The dream for that baby is over.


----------

